
A Brief History of 'What Time Is the Super Bowl?' - coloneltcb
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/a-brief-history-of-what-time-is-the-super-bowl/283497/?utm_content=buffer18b7a&utm_source=twitter.com
======
imperio59
Am I the only one to see how meta this article is? it's an article about SEO
shenanigans to get views on news articles from people searching for "What time
is the Superbowl?" whose title contains... "What time is the Superbowl?" :p

~~~
vl
Yep, I was reading through as joke dawned on me :) It wouldn't be as funny on
any other day, but specifically today "he noticed in Google Trends" :)

------
erichurkman
And now all game information is published neatly in an infobox on top of
almost any Superb Owl related search query. [1]

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=what+time+is+the+superbowl](https://www.google.com/search?q=what+time+is+the+superbowl)

------
girvo
This article is the 2014 equivalent to a movie about people writing a movie...
Also, it's meta as heck. "SEO shenanigans", indeed. Well done, had me grinning
anyway!

------
arikrak
Very meta sub-title:

> The story behind "the most legendary act of SEO trolling ever"

------
salgernon
Hmm. My Jewish friends have a tradition of goings ug for Chinese food on
Christmas Day. I wonder if there is a related tradition for people that don't
worship^wcare about football.

~~~
techsupporter
For me, it's going shopping. I find that hardware stores and warehouse stores
are almost vacant while the game is being shown.

~~~
dclowd9901
And like Xmas, I feel bad for the poor schmucks who have to be there and can't
be with friends and family for the event, so I often feel guilty.

------
giantrobothead
Jorge Luis Borges would have loved this article.

